# Led Zeppelin Double Disk DVD



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Amazing DVD, it starts off in 1970 at the Royal Albert Hall, where Zeppelin first really got big. You can really see Jimmy Pages leadership and his playing skills are just amazing. And the special version of Dazed and Confused is just done awesome. It really brings out John Paul Jones bass playing skills, and Jimmy Page playing his 1958 les paul with a bow. Also, the version of Moby Dick is about 20 minutes long, so get ready for a long-long-amazing drum solo by John Bonham(RIP). Also, Jimmy Pages skills really shines when he plays White Summer. It was basically a 10 minute long solo that really got the crowds attention.

Onto the second disk, they blast it off with a 1972 performance of their famous song Immigrant Song. Jimmy Page even solos, and if you heard the song, you will know that he doesnt solo in it.

Then we go to their second most famous performance of all time, Madison Square Garden in 1973. This is probably the part of the DVD with the best concentration of songs. The Since Ive Been Loving You is way better than the studio version. Robert Plant sings amazing inside of that one. And they also play other great hits such as Black Dog, The Ocean, and Misty Mountain Hop.

Then we move onto 1975. This is where Jimmy Pages acoustic skills really start to shine. Now we all know Going to California and Bron Yr Aur Stomp are awesome acoustic songs, but you dont know anything until you see them play it live. And of course, their most famous song ever...Stairway to Heaven is played. This is the best song on the DVD. Jimmy Page uses his famous double-neck gibson SG. Jimmy Page even manages to break a string towards the end of the solo. If you only get to see one song on this DVD, let it be stairway to heaven. This is also the time that Jimmy Page started to use Heroin, so take note of that for 1979.

Now, the final part of the DVD, their performance at Knebworth in 1979. This is where you see the biggest changes in the band. *Jimmy Page looks absolutely horrible here from all the heroin, and even Robert Plant is starting to look old from all the drugs.* Oh well, they play amazing songs such as Achilles Last Stand, In the Evening, Kashmir, Rock and Roll and Whole Lotta Love.

This is a great DVD, i give it a 10 out of 10


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, totally loved it as well.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

That movie is great.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought the camera work was shit. for sheer coverage it was ok


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I love Zeppelin and the best thing to me was the remix done on the soundtrack....5.1 is just amazing. Can,t expect video sources from that long ago and that diverse to look great.

Tarl


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

+1. The 5.1 is amazing. For a band with so little film (I'm not including bootlegs) on them that is a great package.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, you've convinced me to get it. The price is pretty steep though


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

It's a great dvd. I love their *rawkin* side don't get me wrong but I've always loved (and still do) their *acoustic / eclectic* side like the segment Going to California and That's the way. Is it White Summer the one that Pagey sits and plays his Danelectro? That's great too.

Edit: the "segment Going to California" etc is the Earls Court 1975: Going to California, That's the way, Bron Yr Aur Stomp which is more acoustic and the whole band picks up again with In my time of dying. Awesome I say, awesome!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I love that during Kashmir. The cameras turn around and shoot the audience and 350,000 heads are all bobbing in time to the music. Da da da Dadada Da da da etc. Hypnotic and amazing.

cheers
Pete


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Good job on the review Stratocaster....I love this DVD as well. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks screem, and glad to hear u got the DVD snowblind!


----------

